# Hitchhikers



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Picked up a few odds & ends from @Humphery's Ghost last week and somehow these 'fell' into the box! 
Thanks Mark!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

And the statement was.....Everythings better with Bluebonnet in it? Nice hitchhikers!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The Ghost is a class act for sure! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Oh that sneaky ghost. good looking hitchhikers.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Enjoy Nate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

@Humphrey's Ghost is really bad at packing Nathan - some extras "fell" in with the fiver of King's Stride I picked up from him. Some nice ones that fell in there though, and all ones that are new to me. You crazy Mr. Mark !


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

The man must be in the mob since he never arrives without bodyguards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Have a little something to eat before you smoke down that El Trovador Maduro Dan









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

